# 870 vs Browning BPS



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm looking to get a shotgun over the summer, would be a turkey/duck gun. I had my mind set on an 870, but after a stop at the local gun shop i came across a used Browning BPS mag, with a Rhino turkey tube and vented barrel. I like the look of the gun, it is a little heaver then the 870 but i could see that being good while shooting the 3 1/2's. I think it is a 26 inch barrel, and has the true glow bead site. The gun (used) is about 450 bucks, which is a little more then a new 870. what do you guys/gals think about these two guns.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Just got done with my hunt for turkeys taking a bird with my 870. I am also big time into waterfowl hunting, and use the 870 for this as well. The 870 feels pretty well balanced to me, and it's tough as nails. I've dropped that gun in the water I don't know how many times, and it just keeps shooting. I just got done camo'ing the gun, and won't be needing a new gun for a long time. Won't need one ever really, unless I want a semi.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

The BPS is a heavier weapon.. But most likely with the backbored barrel the BPS is gonna pattern better on average than an 870.. You have to realize that Rhino tube is 100+ and could be contributing to the price

Seeings that you are gonna use it multi purpose, I would opt for what fit better..


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Purely a preference for you to decide. Several years ago I walked into Gander fully expecting to walk out with a Remington 870 turkey gun, and instead discovered I liked the feel /sights / barrel of the Mossberg 835 with a 2x turkey choke - so that one came home with me.

Both guns you mention are great, buy the one that feels best in your hands.


----------



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice and sorry for posting it on so many logs


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

I think this gun is SWEET! 
http://www.remington.com/products/f...l-870-express-super-mag-turkey-waterfowl.aspx

I already have an 870 with a turkey barrel and cantilevered rifled barrel (not much into ducks/geese yet), but I really like the looks of that gun and I am sure it's tough as nails just like the 870 I have.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Theyre both great guns. Whatever one fits you best is the one to buy.


----------



## Wet Doggg (Jan 12, 2009)

I have an 870 Turkey with the ShurShot stock and I just love it. My brother has the BPS because he is left handed and it ejects shells downwards. Both are great guns, shoot true and drop turkeys. Good luck.


----------



## JohnDeere (Dec 28, 2008)

I have the Browning 12 ga BPS NWTF camo shotgun and it is backbored. I like it alot because it seems to be a high quality gun that shoots great patterns.


----------

